# Pic for Today



## Road Dog (Jul 7, 2013)

Took this a little bit ago.


----------



## epackage (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice trio, seems like it's been a while since your last Flea Market finds post though??[]


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 7, 2013)

Not much finds. Found a couple little New York Pharmacist type bottles the other week.


----------

